# Spring Break!!



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

Well Spring break has finally arrived! Let me tell you couldn't of come at a better time than now, classes have been a grind and work wasn't much fun either (spring break at work also, I work in education). So today while I watch my Angels first game I figured it would the perfect time to sip on a nice brew and light up a cigar. I have to say that I can get used to living like this! I am thinking over my 7 day vacation I will have 7 different brews and 7 different cigars. Wonder what tomorrow will bring??


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*congrats, you deserve it*


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Spring break gets an A+


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Enjoy your break Christian! I like the cigar art pic's:biggrin:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Have fun if you need someone to carry your bags i am available


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Enjoy!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

hey quit posting pic of my GF..lol


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Enjoy your break. Love that combo


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Where's the LIME?


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

m69c44 said:


> Where's the LIME?


.

seriously, isn't the same without it.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

frickin beautiful. I LOVE SPRING BREAK!!! :whoohoo:


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice brew AND cigar, but I've got one thing to correct (being a retired teacher). Unless your state/district is different from mine, there is no such thing as "vacation" for teachers. When teachers are off work, the pay stops as well. Teachers are paid for scheduled work days ONLY.

(And that's the way it was/is in Texas.)


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

nativetexan_1 said:


> Nice brew AND cigar, but I've got one thing to correct (being a retired teacher). Unless your state/district is different from mine, there is no such thing as "vacation" for teachers. When teachers are off work, the pay stops as well. Teachers are paid for scheduled work days ONLY.
> 
> (And that's the way it was/is in Texas.)


Thats bass ackwards.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

MMMMM Corona! I love me some coronas.
Scott


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Have a great break!! Only 7 brews and & smokes??? WTH...smoke more and drink more!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I miss spring break I'm jealus


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

elmomac said:


> Have a great break!! Only 7 brews and & smokes??? WTH...smoke more and drink more!!!


I know I am slacking, well I have definately gone over the 7 brews thus far


----------



## skelator03 (Feb 16, 2008)

man go with the XX not corona


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Spring break,gotta love it


----------

